# strange issue when installing freebsd quote and double quote characters not being typed



## smokerss (Dec 18, 2018)

dear community,

I am trying to install FreeBSD on a Qnap virtualisation software based on qemu. However when testing the keymap, I have noticed that double quote  "" nor single quote  ' ˜ ` can't be typed. I press the keys but nothing is displayed. Is there a way to fix this?


----------

